# knife from railroad spike



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-railroad-spike-knife/


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed .

How many $$ will something like this cost MFA

Thanks


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I had one my grandfather made in the oil fields in the 1930's. The handle was covered with stacked hose washers. It was lost after Ike somehow.


----------

